# Friday!!!!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Away shooting caravans for two days, this little lady is keeping me company


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Capeland S XXL for me today.

Alasdair


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Just off to bed but I'm wearing my 57 & will be until Sunday










HAGWE all - Forecast looks great & I'm on the beer in Bath this weekend with some good mates :


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I decided this isn't too big for me, so wearing it today(/tomorrow)


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Will be starting off with latest arrival


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Away shooting caravans for two days


What with, one of these? :lol:










Anyway, it would be a supprise if I wore any other 



Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00 Cal: 1861 18 jewels.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Had this on all day bought as a scrapper for a project and this turned up. Humming away and keeping excellent time very pleased.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Away shooting caravans for two days
> ...


I wish!!!! lol

Hey nice Alpha Mach hee hee :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

bored of the same pic,NOT bored of the watch


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Steinhart Nav B now, Longines Hydroconquest Saturday maybe










Sonyman i havent forgotten or otherwise disposed of the strap you want for your Breitling Superocean ive been very busy h34r: . P.M you soon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Cheeky bugger :tongue2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Nice tank Mach not sure about the watch though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot:










HAGWE


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Got home from a couple of days away to find a Traser Code Blue waiting for me. Bought for the gratuitous blue tritium tubes only, hard to catch the blue glow with a camera phone though, when its on your wrist


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watches, guys. I'm wearing this.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice pieces 

for me going to get real boring not much in rotation anymore 

so still playing with this 1000 Super Compressor lovely


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

feenix said:


> Got home from a couple of days away to find a Traser Code Blue waiting for me. Bought for the gratuitous blue tritium tubes only, hard to catch the blue glow with a camera phone though, when its on your wrist


Are you dissapointed with the glow it gives I bought the MWC and its no where near as bright as I thought it would be Now its for sale as its big anyway


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sonyman said:


> Are you dissapointed with the glow it gives I bought the MWC and its no where near as bright as I thought it would be Now its for sale as its big anyway


Ahh, well there are lots of MWC threads.... sadly theyre not all theyre cracked up to be it seems 

Pics from me soon... Ive been busy again.... LOL


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

G10 tonight.










Later,

William


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

JonW said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you dissapointed with the glow it gives I bought the MWC and its no where near as bright as I thought it would be Now its for sale as its big anyway
> ...


My superocean is a lot brighter than it its not as good as the hype,It lights up well under UV its like a Xmas tree but under normal dark conditions its good but no cigar unforunatley.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> G10 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you charging it or does yours have the GLTS tubes??


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sonyman said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > G10 tonight.
> ...


No tubes, just applied tritium lume.  10 or 15 seconds of charging with an L.E.D. Mini-Mag light. Exposure of 1 second at f8. 

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

As my quest continues for a good holiday watch this one came my way through a local AD, and Im very impressed. Here it is on some strap options... I like its retro looks best on the Omega retro Rubber (which it seems is now hard to get, sigh). Meeting up with a mate this arvo so this will be firmly on my wrist, hes a Glycine fan so Im sure he will appreciate it 

On original bracelet in the orchard at the back of the house (LOL, a couple of trees does not an orchard make...)



















On Toshi... looks good... shame the strap is a bit too brown really...










On Omega rubber....


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Giving my Ball Fireman a run this week coz I'm on late shift and nothin beats Trit Tubes for consistent legibility in the dark.......










Hey Jon, nice Combat - you been visiting Mr Hacko? :lol: He gave those Glycines a big wrap (and a bloody good discount - was sorely tempted) in a recent email. Must admit the more I see of them (and it's good to see some non-stock photo's of one) the more I like them.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one for me today - HAGW everybody


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Not many options these days, although that should change soon. Speedy for today.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This today:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Going to treat myself today and wear this..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Capeland for me today too...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

T dial SD so the lume shots are invisable.

Good WE

Martin


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Omega today.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


I'm bloody glad we just make the things that tow 'em :lol:

Nothing on my wrist this week......was on vacation for a couple of weeks and only took a watch on leather, when I came back to work last tuesday wearing my usual Aerospace by lunchtime I had a nasty little itchy rash on the back of my wrist  and its still there....slowly clearing but I have no idea why wearing the watch I always wear for work would have caused this.......so its pocket watch time this week.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> As my quest continues for a good holiday watch this one came my way through a local AD, and Im very impressed. Here it is on some strap options... I like its retro looks best on the Omega retro Rubber (which it seems is now hard to get, sigh). Meeting up with a mate this arvo so this will be firmly on my wrist, hes a Glycine fan so Im sure he will appreciate it
> 
> On original bracelet in the orchard at the back of the house (LOL, a couple of trees does not an orchard make...)


Well two bleedin' orange trees makes an orchard over here Jon :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Kirov to start the day...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I think Capeland for me today too...


The more I see of these the more I like them.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nice Glycine, Jon, I had a different colour version of that and liked it. I've thought about replacing it with the version you've got, so nice to see some pics!

Helping a friend move today, so Marathon SAR for me:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Full size with sapphire


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Tag Heuer Diver for me:










all the best

Jan


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Nappey today.

Bertrand


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't worn this in ages


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> On Omega rubber....


Looks good on that combo Jon.

Have a look at Eddies rubber strap as its very similar. Ive got one on my O&W which im still yet to take a picture of


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I think Capeland for me today too...
> ...


+1 Love the yellow carbon dial! :thumbsup:

Bit o russian bling for me today...










Roll on the sunny weekend!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

RLT 15 for now.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

New arrival for me: Zeno Phantom 3.2 (sorry for the rushed photo)


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

sonyman said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Got home from a couple of days away to find a Traser Code Blue waiting for me. Bought for the gratuitous blue tritium tubes only, hard to catch the blue glow with a camera phone though, when its on your wrist
> ...


I had the MWC in stainless steel and that was bright, like a spotlight in total darkness. Comparatively this is nowhere near as bright, but it is still clear enough to easily tell the time overnight, and its just so much prettier with being blue


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Bathys 100 fathoms










Paul


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

MP today










and JLC tonight


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > As my quest continues for a good holiday watch this one came my way through a local AD, and Im very impressed. Here it is on some strap options... I like its retro looks best on the Omega retro Rubber (which it seems is now hard to get, sigh). Meeting up with a mate this arvo so this will be firmly on my wrist, hes a Glycine fan so Im sure he will appreciate it
> ...


LOL I showed this to the family and was told that the trees are Madarins not oranges... oops... LOL its all from the same to me  



Dave ME said:


> Nice Glycine, Jon, I had a different colour version of that and liked it. I've thought about replacing it with the version you've got, so nice to see some pics!


Thanks mate. I remember yours (it was yours and Stefan L's pics that first alerted me to this model).



mattbeef said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > On Omega rubber....
> ...


Sadly Im allergic to the mould release agent used on Eddies straps  And im not sure if hes doing 22mm which is what these watches are.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's sunny out and i'm going for a bike ride 










G-Shock 5600 for me today then.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well the sun's out here in Brissle so it's out with the bling 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

and G SHOCK later.

D.


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

break-3 said:


> Not many options these days, although that should change soon. Speedy for today.


Fantastic picture I have to say and great watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> As my quest continues for a good holiday watch this one came my way through a local AD, and Im very impressed. Here it is on some strap options... I like its retro looks best on the Omega retro Rubber (which it seems is now hard to get, sigh). Meeting up with a mate this arvo so this will be firmly on my wrist, hes a Glycine fan so Im sure he will appreciate it
> 
> On original bracelet in the orchard at the back of the house (LOL, a couple of trees does not an orchard make...)


Jon if you happen to meet up with Jase when you come back to the old country can you drop it off with him & he`ll hand it to me next time he comes round :wink2: 

BTW in case anyone is wondering, I`m still wearing this...










unk:


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Its this Monstrasity today for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought you might like a bit of help :wink2:



thedburgess said:


> Its this Monstrasity today for me


Sorry to say it, but I have to agree with your description 

Each to their own as they say :wink2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great pics and watches today!


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I thought you might like a bit of help :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help first time uploading an image what was I doing wrong?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thedburgess said:


> Thanks for the help first time uploading an image what was I doing wrong?


You`re welcome, as to the problem I`m sorry I`m too knackered after my set of nights to explain, hopefully someone more awake can help :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

2 new ones for me to choose from today........but can't post a pic coz its packed away ready for our week away....

so....its either an orange 6309 that twickers has sent out to me....which is awesome....or the white and green orsa monstrum 

oh, and thanks to alan (dapper) for pointing me in the direction for a couple of chinese mechanicals that should be arriving within the next 7-10 days.....(cheers alan for the links :wink2: :wink2: )


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

DAVID said:


> and G SHOCK later.
> 
> D.


Probably my favourite Seiko :thumbsup:

I've been playing with edit functions, should be studying :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > As my quest continues for a good holiday watch this one came my way through a local AD, and Im very impressed. Here it is on some strap options... I like its retro looks best on the Omega retro Rubber (which it seems is now hard to get, sigh). Meeting up with a mate this arvo so this will be firmly on my wrist, hes a Glycine fan so Im sure he will appreciate it
> ...


Nah its too big for you... its 42mm  



mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW in case anyone is wondering, I`m still wearing this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice... and 42mm too.... :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

had this on all week now .ive been in brighton hoovering up art i love that place .


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Moved back onto my latest "Re-arrival" HAGWE


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Benthos I


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also changed over to this


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Wearing two watches today,

timing this one...










against this one...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Well there`s 42mm & there`s 42mm :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> had this on all week now .ive been in brighton hoovering up art i love that place .


love that jason........great shot to dude......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


LOL... :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Barreti said:


> Going to treat myself today and wear this..


Its nice but it needs a two tone Ti Strap and I have one for sale :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:

then it can look like this


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Just swapped over to this for the rest of the day now


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Great pics and watches today!


Woo...cheeky Glycine..... :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Well ask them if they are Manderin trees why are Oranges growing on them? :lol:

Dumb...pommy eh? :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Still the LV, should really just sell all the others :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Capeland for me today too, but I put a Toshi vintage leather on it last night and didn't take any pics.

So, here's a couple crap photos from my phone...



















...you get the idea. :blush:


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

(new to me) Glycine Combat Sub with bead-blasted bracelet. A single Q&D, but more later if I can get my tripod back of the auld fella!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hamilton on a Sand 24mm NATO - finished the week's decorating and ferrying the kids around :toot: :toot:

Derek


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Still the LV, should really just sell all the others :lol: :lol:


That one photo sums you up for me mate, superb


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Mate they treat us all like that... say we whinge, then say we dont know what fruit is... (Cue Anthony and Dave chiming in next  haha...)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Still the LV, should really just sell all the others :lol: :lol:


Funnily enough I got hit by pig poo from above today


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

111 again today on a new blue toshi (thanks Rich) to match my jeans when i go out tonight :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped ober to this for the evening.

RLT PXIIV


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Still the LV, should really just sell all the others :lol: :lol:
> ...


Wait till you see the Saturday picture before you make a judgement

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :alcoholic:

:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Borderline ......................... I don't drink on Tuesdays

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

every third month

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > had this on all week now .ive been in brighton hoovering up art i love that place .
> ...


you should love it youve just bought one the same .as for the shots i have some spare time at the moment and i do enjoy messing around with photos .


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Poljot chrono today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ended up with this now, nice and light


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Toshi/XXL combo Rich


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Not having good day Kidney stone playing up just had a jag in the buttocks stopped the pain for a while

Bulova at the moment


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Have had this one on all day


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today on massive leather!

Excuse the crap photo!

Sector Golden Eagle 1000M










Mark


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing my Flightmaster 910


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this on now it,s cooled down to heavy for a hot summer day.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow... many great watches in this thread!!!

As Hippo, I'm giving the* LM-7* some wristime.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

This one for me today and have a great weekend


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I love this one...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT9 GMT*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Had to go back to this could not resist it any longer.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Wearing my Flightmaster 910


Lovely Flightmaster Neal :thumbsup:


----------



## morri (Jan 9, 2009)

Still wearing the Carlos Cost-less, now modded with brushed case, rounded lugs and custom made webbing strap










HAGWE


----------

